# Any Trekies here? Just bought a 9.8XT



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey guys, wasn’t going to pull the trigger on a new ebike, but scared about availability, so I scored this one. Always wanted to try a Trek. I’ve owned many bikes...


----------



## Spencer Baum (Mar 31, 2021)

I have a rail 9.7 and love it. My only complains were that I didn't like the stock Yari so I upgraded the damper to the charger 2.1 damper and I didn't like the deluxe select plus shock so I changed it to a DPX2 and now I love the bike


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Spencer Baum said:


> I have a rail 9.7 and love it. My only complains were that I didn't like the stock Yari so I upgraded the damper to the charger 2.1 damper and I didn't like the deluxe select plus shock so I changed it to a DPX2 and now I love the bike


Cool, I see they get great reviews and i like the power and battery set up of the Bosch. The Kiosk is pretty sweet also.


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I own a Trek. I was a big Trek supporter, until either their politics changed or their anti-American politics became known. Also my local Trek shop cares more about the alcohol and pastries business than hiring and keeping good people. This has become true in the last couple year. I worked hard to support my local Trek shop, but they just constantly gave me and friends multiple reasons to go online or to other shops. The owner and I had some good conversation in the past, and I try to support the local guy. When his last long term and only knowledgeable, honest and good person moved on to a better place. We see no reason to support them.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mtnbikerva1 said:


> I own a Trek. I was a big Trek supporter, until either their politics changed or their anti-American politics became known. Also my local Trek shop cares more about the alcohol and pastries business than hiring and keeping good people. This has become true in the last couple year. I worked hard to support my local Trek shop, but they just constantly gave me and friends multiple reasons to go online or to other shops. The owner and I had some good conversation in the past, and I try to support the local guy.


I see that same scenario with a lot of bike shops. Let's focus on the bar and they forget about the bikes! I think every bike shop around me serves beer. Are you happy with the performance of your bike?


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Gutch said:


> I see that same scenario with a lot of bike shops. Let's focus on the bar and they forget about the bikes! I think every bike shop around me serves beer. Are you happy with the performance of your bike?


I have a 2016 Remedy 9.8 29r.
I am happy with it, more so than the bikes with too bottom brackets that bash everything under the bike. My seat stay was broke due to the derailleur hanger NOT giving way and instead cost me $700 for a new one. It is a nice all around bike for me.
I would really like to try the PIVOT TRAIL 429.
I liked a YETI sb115 a friend let me ride. It felt quicker and more responsive, even though my bike is lighter I think. I upgraded everything on my bike but the shock and fork. I think a new DPX2 and GRIP2 fork may be a much better upgrade.


----------



## Spencer Baum (Mar 31, 2021)

Gutch said:


> Cool, I see they get great reviews and i like the power and battery set up of the Bosch. The Kiosk is pretty sweet also.


Yeah, the battery is fantastic and if I put it into tour mode I can easily get 25 miles of hard riding. (30+ in eco) The motor is incredibly strong and it feels very natural with its power delivery. It doesn't jerk or jar you at all and it just feels like a big gust of air is pushing you along up the steepest of hills. The kiosk is also a fantastic piece of kit. On my rail, it's mounted to the top of the top tube right behind the headset and I think this is the perfect position for a display. It fits right in and doesn't get in the way at all. The bars are much cleaner and clutter-free and it's not distracting while you're riding.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I've worked part time at my friend's bike shop for years now as a mechanic and more so now during my retirement. We sell Trek and Specialized and a few Santa Cruz occasionally. To the poster who bemoaned the politics of Trek and the "Gucci" behavior of some bike shops, if you want to keep bicycling you're going to have to deal with it unless you want to buy all your stuff from Walmart...thereby fully supporting China...LOL! No, not every shop is a bastion of craft beer swizzling, tight shorts, a-holes voting straight "lefty", but unless you've been under a rock you'll find this to be more the norm than the exception in many places and with many online providers. When I started mountain biking in about '98 this was less the case, but it seems the riders and the industry has become more and more "nancy-boy" as we've "progressed". Some will take my opinion and observation on this as harsh and hillbilly, but for the moment in this nation I still have the right to an opinion...until cancelled in some form...LOL! But our bike shop is in Abilene, TX, so what would you expect of me...LOL!

Back on to the OP's question about Trek and their bikes, I will give Trek a big thumbs up due to someone in their organization stepping up right before the covid smashed up supply. Trek saw opportunity while Specialized pulled in their horns. Any industry people here may know about Trek's deal with Shimano right before the real covid shutdowns where Trek made deals with Shimano for component orders in huge numbers. Shimano even questioned Trek as to whether it was a wise choice...of course history and current events proving them right. My friend who is the shop owner also took a leap. He preordered stuff by the truck loads from both companies early on. We have continually gotten shipments from Trek in decently large patches during most of this dry spell due to their production and my buddies foresight...and nerve. No, we can't get nearly every number and model we want, but we have a fair amount of bikes to sell and we've sold and are still selling them. From Specialized?...almost nothing in comparison even with big orders made at the same time as with Trek. So, my point?...politics, PC, and other BS aside, Trek took a leap and it was the right decision.

On the Trek ebikes, we've had nothing but great performance and reliability from the Electra and main Trek lineup. We have a Rail 7 that is a demo bike that we allow customers to take out to our local trail. That trail is decently rough and challenging...not at Porcupine Rim level rocky but no city bike path. Everyone...everyone loves that bike. The "7" isn't even the high dollar model, but it delivers beyond its pricepoint IMO. It encouraged me to build my own ebike rig on an SC Bullit chassis, but that's another story. Our Raill 7 has been bulletproof also as have our other Trek ebikes we've sold. One customer on an Electra Towine ebike has had numerous components and even a whole new bike warrantied due to electrical problems. His case is not representative, however, as I truly believe he is doing something damaging in the charging process or operation in some way because you just don't get those same problems over and over again with new parts and even a whole new bike. I think he's charging it at home off a Lincoln Welder truck or something...LOL!

No, I'm not a Trek ambassador. I don't even own a Trek MTB...well, I'm not counting an old 930 hardtail frame hanging on the shop wall...and I did have a '99 carbon Y-33 early on. My MTB's have been Santa Cruz and Specialized...couple of Bullits, a Nomad, Enduros, Stumpjumpers, even Ground Controls in the early days. But in the recent years, Trek has done an awesome job on it's lineup, and their ebikes are exceptionally well done.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

TNC said:


> I've worked part time at my friend's bike shop for years now as a mechanic and more so now during my retirement. We sell Trek and Specialized and a few Santa Cruz occasionally. To the poster who bemoaned the politics of Trek and the "Gucci" behavior of some bike shops, if you want to keep bicycling you're going to have to deal with it unless you want to buy all your stuff from Walmart...thereby fully supporting China...LOL! No, not every shop is a bastion of craft beer swizzling, tight shorts, a-holes voting straight "lefty", but unless you've been under a rock you'll find this to be more the norm than the exception in many places and with many online providers. When I started mountain biking in about '98 this was less the case, but it seems the riders and the industry has become more and more "nancy-boy" as we've "progressed". Some will take my opinion and observation on this as harsh and hillbilly, but for the moment in this nation I still have the right to an opinion...until cancelled in some form...LOL! But our bike shop is in Abilene, TX, so what would you expect of me...LOL!
> 
> Back on to the OP's question about Trek and their bikes, I will give Trek a big thumbs up due to someone in their organization stepping up right before the covid smashed up supply. Trek saw opportunity while Specialized pulled in their horns. Any industry people here may know about Trek's deal with Shimano right before the real covid shutdowns where Trek made deals with Shimano for component orders in huge numbers. Shimano even questioned Trek as to whether it was a wise choice...of course history and current events proving them right. My friend who is the shop owner also took a leap. He preordered stuff by the truck loads from both companies early on. We have continually gotten shipments from Trek in decently large patches during most of this dry spell due to their production and my buddies foresight...and nerve. No, we can't get nearly every number and model we want, but we have a fair amount of bikes to sell and we've sold and are still selling them. From Specialized?...almost nothing in comparison even with big orders made at the same time as with Trek. So, my point?...politics, PC, and other BS aside, Trek took a leap and it was the right decision.
> 
> ...


I agree. I've owned a ton of mtbs and emtbs and Eroad bikes. My experience thus far with Trek customer service has been 100%. I traveled 3.5 hrs to pick up my 9.8. The manager handled my sale, they offered to set up my sag, gave me 10% off Trek parts and even gave me a $250 discount on the bike! So, recap- Discount? Available 9.8? Set up Sag? Discount on parts? BRAVO. No one drinking beer or just smack talking around. It was cool and very professional. Don't get me wrong, I like to tip a few back! but was very impressed. I'm waiting a few weeks for their carbon wheelset to arrive, but no biggie.


----------



## daj013 (Apr 4, 2006)

I bought a 2020 9.8 XT in November 2019 and took delivery January 2020.
I replaced the wheel set on day one with a Bontrager Kovee XXX and center lock rotors.
Installed a XTR shifter and deraileur. Just installed the new Bosch Kiox computer.
Awesome bike. I also own a Santacruz tallboy and split riding them both.
Would I buy another Trek? Absolutely! 
Now if I do look for another ebike in the years to come, I have some knowledge and may try out other ones before I settle. Besides technology will march on and it will get even better!


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

1-how in hell did you find this rare unicorn of a bike AND

2- love to get a ride report- details on that Fazua

congrats on the score!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I don’t own a Fazua bike.


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My motor is Bosch, you may be thinking of a different bike.


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah. Thought the 9.8 xt came with the Fazua


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

No worries 👍🏻


----------



## smittylube (Mar 21, 2009)

I rode the E caliber quite a bit testing around town, then the Rail. For the Trek the Fazua is on the E caliber not the rails. The Fazua is much lighter system imo mainly due to 250 +- amp battery compared to 630 +- amp in the rail, also the motor and drive system is smaller on the Fazua so less range and less 'help'. Most noticeable on climbs. The rail really boosts the climb more than the E caliber.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Still have my 2017 Trek Powerfly 8FS. Upgraded 130mm Yari to 150mm. Bought 2nd battery. Tried the eMTB mode update & didn't like the change. I went back to the original 4 speeds (eco, tour, *sport*, turbo). It's a keeper. 










Catfish ...


----------



## smittylube (Mar 21, 2009)

How does the older version ‘sport’ differ from the emtb? I run mostly emtb but have not even run turbo it feels so good already.
For me I feel tour is on off power, emtb is more progressive power.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

smittylube said:


> How does the older version 'sport' differ from the emtb? I run mostly emtb but have not even run turbo it feels so good already.
> For me I feel tour is on off power, emtb is more progressive power.


Eco = 50% added torque to your torque
Tour = 100% added torque ...
Sport = 200% added torque ...
Turbo = 300% added ...

The eMTB mode replaced Sport with a wide-range 100-300% added torque based on your cadence & torque.

I'm usually in tour mode & go to sport mode to climb. It sounds like eMTB mode would do the same, but it's very different in use.

I like to climb the steeps in sport mode (200%) at low cadence & torque. That same low cadence & rider torque in eMTB mode only gets you 100% added torque. I'd have to stop & pant at some interval. NOT 200% like sport mode. eMTB mode forced me into Turbo to climb steeps. That was too on/off response & used more power.

Those who can climb at higher cadence & torque usually prefer eMTB mode. My shifting between tour & sport modes got me more elevation gain or range than eMTB mode.

Just my weido's observations. ;-)

Catfish ...


----------



## smittylube (Mar 21, 2009)

Interesting. I am still getting used to mine and found I make some climbs I never did before. I have yet to really test out turbo, but felt the top end of assistance a number of times, almost like the assist fell off When pushing/ climbing really hard.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

motocatfish said:


> Still have my 2017 Trek Powerfly 8FS. Upgraded 130mm Yari to 150mm. Bought 2nd battery. Tried the eMTB mode update & didn't like the change. I went back to the original 4 speeds (eco, tour, *sport*, turbo). It's a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear that. After traveling 350 miles to get my 2021 Powerfly 4 FS, I found out I didn't have the eMTB mode. I have no local dealers able to do the update. I thought I was really missing something, but now I am in no hurry to change as I am really happy with the performance as is.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My 2021 Rail 5, not replacing my 2019 Powerfly, 
I just wanted a new backup bike since the Powerfly just rolled over 10,000 miles last month.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you see a big difference in the bikes. I wanted the Rail 5, but couldn't afford the $900 dollar difference.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

bilbo56 said:


> Do you see a big difference in the bikes. I wanted the Rail 5, but couldn't afford the $900 dollar difference.


Not a big difference, the Rail seems faster on the trails, I got a few personal best times with it. Seems a little harder to handle, squirrely, with the 29 wheels it seems to roll over things better. Same power and battery time. I'm waiting to get my Powerfly back from the shop to compare better.


----------

